# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Polyradiculair lijden

## Linda Hemmeryckx

Binnenkort moet ik 2 nmr scans van mijn linker arm laten nemen wegens "polyradiculair lijden". Wat betekent deze term ?

----------


## Flogiston

Ik vermoed dat er radiculopathie wordt bedoeld. Poly betekent veel, dus polyradiculopathie is een meervoudige radiculopathie.

Zo, nu weet je alles!  :Wink: 

Als je voldoende goed Engels kunt lezen, geeft de Wikipedia-pagina veel informatie. Er staan ook verwijzingen op naar andere sites met extra achtergronden.

Kort gezegd is radiculopathie een probleem bij de plek waar een zenuw vanuit het ruggenmerg het lichaam in gaat. De zenuw kan bijvoorbeeld afgekneld zijn, of ontstoken, of te weinig bloed krijgen, of last hebben van een ziekte. De gevolgen kunnen variëren van gehele of gedeeltelijke gevoelloosheid tot zwakte en ongecontroleerde bewegingspatronen.

Doordat het probleem optreedt bij de "wortel" van de zenuw stralen de gevolgen uit naar het gehele gebied dat door die zenuw wordt bediend.

Ik denk dat ze met de MRI willen bekijken of ze de oorzaak kunnen vinden. Ze zullen proberen de loop van de zenuwen te volgen, en dan kijken of er rare knikken in zitten of dat er andere problemen rond het begin van de zenuwen te zien zijn.

----------

